# Log facia



## OsborneClay (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm building a log pole house. The rafters will be poles 8" at the eve. I would like to shape them to accept an 8" facia log attached with a tenon. What tool could I use? Could I make a tool using several dado sets?


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

They don't make any tenon cutters that will handle an 8" log so what you need to do is take a hole saw, find the center of the log and drill into the end as far as you can. Then take a sawzall with a blade and shave from the outside down to where the hole saw stopped cutting at about a 60 degree angle.

You might want to take a chalk line and string from one end to the other and mark the ends of the rafters and drive the hole saw in at that point that way they will all be in a straight line and easier when drilling the matching holes in the fascia log.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

OsborneClay said:


> I'm building a log pole house. The rafters will be poles 8" at the eve. I would like to shape them to accept an 8" facia log attached with a tenon. What tool could I use? Could I make a tool using several dado sets?



*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

Is this what you have in mind?


----------



## OsborneClay (Nov 7, 2008)

Reply to cabinetman. Thank you. That's the picture. also plan to lock tenon in place with dowels.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

As far as I know, there is no quick and easy way to do this. Most of my solutions I find out by just trying different methods. If you have many to do, I'll bet the the first one will take longer than the last one.

First I would locate the fascia log to the rafter(s), as to where they go. Then, I would mark off on the outside of each rafter to their location on the fascia log. I would then drill a pilot hole to center for a loose tenon on the fascia log and the end of the rafter.

Using a long drill bit, like a 1/4" bellhangers bit, 12" long, pilot a locater hole in the back of the fascia log and the end of the rafter, about 6" deep on the rafter. 

Using an end cut of the fascia log, draw the curve on the end of the rafter. Using a bow saw, or a buck saw, cut perpendicular kerfs from top to bottom on the rafter to a depth 1/8" to 1/4" shy of the line, and spaced (depending on the specie of wood) 1/4" to 1/2" apart.

Using a mortising chisel or a slick, chisel out the waste pieces. Clean the end of the rafter with a wide fishtail gouge, or a spokeshave, to fit the fascia log. Some belt sanders have a narrow front that can be articulated in a curve of that size. A drill mounted rasp, or curved hand rasps will also work.

If this has to be done in place to the rafters it's going to be a labor of love. Much easier to do this at waist level (before rafters are installed).

Once the curve is completed, drill out the back of the fascia log and the end of the rafter using a hole cutter the diameter of a dowel you will use as the loose tenon. I've bought off the shelf at a good lumber yard dowels varying in diameter up to 3". They are usually in Poplar. Using a guide board to get the angle right for the hole saw is a sight thing for both mortises. But, you have the locater holes already there for starters. 

Using standard hole saws, the depth of cut will be limited to the shank length (which can be extended), and chipped out for each depth achieved. Or depending on the diameter of the hole, an expansive bit in a hand brace works also. It's not that easy to get them all perfect, but much easier than a M&T would be, which would not be as appropriate for this procedure.

Ideally, if you could place the fascia log into the cut rafters and secure it, then drill all the holes right through the log into the rafters, then use the right size dowel, they all would fit. Then insert the dowels, and trim off and shape the front of the fascia log so the end of the tenon (dowel) is flush. That would be an interesting detail.


----------



## OsborneClay (Nov 7, 2008)

*Thank you cabinetman*

I have 116 poles to shape. When you mention "labor of love" it reminds me of the old bacon and eggs joke. For the chicken it's a labor of love, for the pig its Total commitment. I'll post again once I'm done (if I live that long).

Thanks again for your post.  :thumbsup:


----------

